# Training Jack



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey guys. I decided to jump in a buy a lab pup about 6 weeks ago. I like to keep track of our training progress so I've started a blog to see just how Jack does. Feel free to check it out if you want as well as give me any tips and pointers you may have for my first duck dog. I will mostly be following the training of Mike Stewart and Wildrose Kennels, but any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.

http://trainingjack.blogspot.com/

Thanks.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Caden,

You have a nice blog. If you really want to put yourself out there, add some video so we can see for our own eyes what one can accomplish using the Mike Stewart method. A pedigree of your pup would help us connect some of the dots, too.

Good luck!


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice rlpenn. I swear every time I try to get a video of Jack doing his thing, he freezes up. Looks like some more training with distractions is in order!

By the way, I have a new post up about developing a creeper.


----------

